# These problems are bugs of 7.1 version?



## lcy66 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have installed fbsd 7.1 on Dell Optiplex 960 machine, the motherboard is Intel chipset, integrative display is Q45/Q43.

My problems are:
1. If I switch tty by ALT-Fx, the keyboard and mouse of the host will be dead locked, but can access host through ssh.
If using ps/2 keyboard, ALT-Fx are worked, and the BIOS of the host no choice about ps/2 or usb keyboard port.

2. If I install i386 version, I can have two times to input "startx" command and press CTR-ALT-Backspace to exit, but third time press "startx", the host will be dead till power off. If I install the amd64 version, the first time to start X, the host will be dead, after restart the host, /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty.

These problems are bugs of FreeBSD 7.1? How can I resolve them?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vermaden (Mar 27, 2009)

lcy66 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have installed fbsd 7.1 on Dell Optiplex 960 machine, the motherboard is Intel chipset, integrative display is Q45/Q43.



Intel Q45 is a very good one, but FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE do not have latest changes if it comes to DRM/graphics support, lot of new changes has been made just after 7.1 has been released.

All you problems are related to this, download and try these latest snapshots:
ftp://ftp3.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902/


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've got a Q45 board. It works very well, but you need something newer than 7.1-RELEASE. Support for that board was not committed until a couple of weeks after the release. You can try -STABLE, or wait a bit for 7.2 (shortly).


----------

